# Eeek Going to try again



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Next week I have an appointment with the consultant to discuss an attempt for a second baby.  I don't like the feelings that it's bringing back, the nerves and the restrictions, but I keep telling myself that it'll be easier this time because whatever happens I am so lucky and grateful for my daughter who is will be nine months old next week.  

Will it be easier? Or will I end up putting the same pressure on myself and feel the same dissappointment when it might not work?  

I have six frozen embrios to use, that's two FET's. If the next two attempts aren't successful my partner and I have agreed that we will be a happy family of three.  I'm slightly worried that I will change my mind when the time comes.


----------



## daisyjump (Feb 29, 2012)

hi,
im in a similar position. we have just decided to try IVF for a second. my first is only 4 months old!
eek!
hope all is well with you treatment. x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

My personal experience has been that I have in some ways found the BFNs harder, probably because I assumed that my body having done it once it should be easier second time around.  It has also been more stressful in terms of making appts due to time off work/childcare and also feeling that DD has had to miss out on activities we normally do due to clashes with appointment, or being unable to swim for a while after EC.

Also the strange feeling that i am not giving the embies as much of a chance as with a toddler I cannot rest and put my feet up in the 2ww and I certainly can't avoid lifting...

However, saying all that, when DD gives me a hug and a kiss I know that whatever happens I am so lucky to have been blessed with her, and while we want another if it doesn't happen we will still be overjoyed with the blessing we have been given.

Goodluck


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks PiePig.  It's in my mind all the time that it might not happen for us.  I'm doing this before going back to work so that I give myself the best chance to get some sort of relaxation.  It's increasingly hard not to get excited though.


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there, the appointment went well and we've paid the hospital bill and all set to start the nasal spray at the beginning of April . looking forward to it now.

This time i plan to have a far more relaxed attitude and will just do everything in moderation  instead of cutting stuff out.

I totally understand what you've said. i feel exactly the same.


----------

